# Greetings from the Coastside!



## GabrielaLaVela (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello, everyone!

I hope you are well. Please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Gabriela and while my day involves managing two offices, I write in my free time.

Now that I have begun writing a food column, my interest in all aspects of food production has really taken off. I started thinking about all the ways in which I'm substituting processed or refined foods with all-natural alternatives. Honey is one of those substitutes and I'm wondering if there are any beekeepers located in Pacifica that would be interested in chatting with me.

I have kept up to date on vanishing, collapsing bee colonies but I have to say that a lot of the terminology can confuse me.

Also, what posts in this forum do you suggest I visit first to get up to speed? Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I produce over two tons of honey annually from sites north to Burlingame and south to Monte Sereno, and have kept bees on the peninsula for 40 years. Feel free to contact me, email - [email protected].


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Gabriela!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

welcome also to the world of endless opinions, observations and experiences - was going to suggest that you contact odfrank, but he beat me to it.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I recommend to go to one of the meetings of the San Mateo Beekeepers Guild. 
They also have a beginners class in March (see more information about that on their 
Web page).

I actually life in Pacifca, too. I have no bees yet, I will get them hopefully in the
beginning of April.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Gabriela. Good forums to start on are "How to Start Beekeeping" and "Beekeeping 101". Feel free to join in.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## GabrielaLaVela (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks like this topic was on the mind of other patch writers:

http://halfmoonbay.patch.com/articl...uzz-about-the-bees-needs-to-fight-hive-losses

I'm very happy to see that this very important matter is in the hyper-local news. I have yet to finish reading up on the forums, articles and videos that have been recommended. 

Thank you for the resources!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------

